# Resources for LGBTQ Couples



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Please keep in mind that the following is by no means a comprehensive list of all that impacts LGBTQ couples, but rather a starting place for resources. Also, every relationship is different, so you may find some of these tips and resources more helpful and relevant than others.

When LGBTQ couples face discrimination, they differ on expectations for outness, struggle with expectations for gender roles within a relationship, and have to navigate unsupportive friends, family members, work, and church environments, it can cause a strain on the relationship. Furthermore, partners may differ in their expectations for the relationship such as having kids or whether or not to get married.

Because of problems unique to LGTBQ couples, you may feel lonely, isolated, or that you and your partner are on completely different wavelengths about expectations for your relationship. Over time, this can create resentment and feelings of hurt. You may also feel upset by societal expectations or thoughts about your relationship and feel sad if you do not know how to support each other.

Are you in an LGBTQ relationship? In addition to the types of issues common to heterosexual couples, you may experience unique concerns due to the influences of the dominant heterosexual culture, such as traditional expectations of gender roles, discrimination, and the process of coming out. To learn about tips on how to handle these different issues, read below.

To read the rest of the tips, click here:


----------

